# Hog Splitter (Zombie Killer)



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 27, 2016)

One Eyed Jack Knives presents........15" of pure cut 'um up......D2 with Persimmon handles, blade is almost 6" long......heat treated the lower 1" of the blade.....hollow ground....Bad mama jamma....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2016)

What! No zombie green handle?


Nice lookin hacker Jack.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 27, 2016)

LOL...nope but I only got one eye .... and the other one is color blind

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 27, 2016)

Interesting, I've never seen a cleaver with a hollow (concave) grind. They are usually have a convex grind to make them tough for chopping bone. Also can't say I've seen an edge quench used on D2 much either. Wonder how it will hold up, Might consult with Bob Dozier, he specializes in D2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 28, 2016)

Its a nice looking knife Pappy. I agree with Robert on the hollow grind but for Zombie purposes it will sure scare the hell of someone!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 28, 2016)

LOL....if you are gonna scare someone do it good...............


----------

